# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche famille pour tortue d'eau

## Emyrose

Bonjour,
Nous avons 2 tortues d'eau femelle dont nous ne pouvons plus nous occuper correctement.
Nous cherchons, une famille, un refuge ou un passionné afin d'être dans de meilleures conditions.
Nous sommes situé dans le 92. 
Merci de votre aide

----------


## Lapin masqué

Bonjour, avez-vous eu des réponses pour vos petites tortues? Il est vrai que ce n'est pas la meilleure période pour trouver quelqu'un... Si personne ne se propose je peux vous les prendre. J'habite en région lyonnaise.

----------


## sev93

essayez le refuge : l arche de bagheera dans le 91, ils sont très biens

----------


## manu23

Je vous ai envoyé un message en fonction de l'espèce je peux peut être vous aider.

----------


## manu23

Aucune réponse de mon côté

----------

